# launch windows calculator from an html hyperlink?



## mcas (Jul 14, 2001)

I'm creating an educational program on CD-ROM. Part of it is math and I'd like the students to be able to open the Windows calculator (calc.exe) application by clicking on a button in the program (an html file they will view in Internet Explorer)
what should I type as the hyperlink or command to open the calculator?


----------



## lunapero (May 31, 2000)

Are you sure your users will be using windows.... If it were me I would use a java calculator. There are tons out there, or you can write your own in an hour os so. http://www.fbley.de/java.html there is one here, or run a search and you'll be swamped with them good luck.. T


----------

